# NetBeans --- Probleme mit WebApp



## bronks (27. Mrz 2008)

Hi!

Sehr oft habe ich das Problem, daß sich eine WebApp anders verhält, als ich es programmiert habe. Beim Debuggen wird in die Zeile mit dem Breakpoint angehalten. Ich mache einen Step, aber es passiert nicht das, was in der Zeile drinsteht. 

Noch öfter kommt die meldung vom Debugger: Not able to submit breakpoint LineBreakpoint

Beide Probleme lassen sich nur dadurch beheben:
1. Tomcat stop
2. Rebuild
3. Tomcat start

Wer kennt das Problem? 
Was kann man dagegen tun?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2008)

> Beide Probleme lassen sich nur dadurch beheben:
> 1. Tomcat stop
> 2. Rebuild
> 3. Tomcat start


Wieso Problem?
Mache ich immer so in Eclipse 

Zumindest wenn ich Klassen, XML dateien oder Property Dateien geändert habe.

Wenn man JSPs, CSS JavaScript oder HTML Seiten ändert, hat man das Problem normalerweise nicht.


----------



## bronks (27. Mrz 2008)

@maki:
Du machst wohl etwas falsch. In Eclipse habe ich AutoBuild eingeschaltet und muß außer Speichern garnichts machen.


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2008)

Was nutzt du zur TC Steuerung?

Weder mit den WTP Servern noch mit dem SysDeo PlugIn funktioniert das richtig bei mir.

Aber vielleicht kommen deine Probleme genau daher 

Persönlich traue ich weder HotReplace noch HotDeploy, Fehler zu suchen die es nicht gibt ist reine Zeitverschwendung.

Mit dem Redeploy ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite, kann mich aber auch nicht daran erinnern, wann ich Tomcat zuletzt debuggen wollte, Logging & Tests machen es imho überflüssig


----------



## bronks (28. Mrz 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was nutzt du zur TC Steuerung? ...


Ich habe mir einfach nur das Eclipse + WTP runtergeladen und dort den Tomcat eingerichtet ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Sachen. Bzw habe ich mich einfach so durchgeklickt, wie ich es für sinnvoll gehalten habe ohne mir darüber Gedanken zu machen. Ich habe zwei WebApp auf Eclipse und hatte seit vorletztem Winter keine Probleme mit HotReplace oder HotDeploy. Mit dem Debugger auch nicht.


----------

